# Suche: Bedienungsanleitung/Handbuch SIMATIC S5 ANALOG INPUT 6ES5 464-8MD11



## peter-vt (26 November 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe hier ein Analog-Input Modul für eine SIMATIC S5-100 mit 4 Inputs á +-20 mA.
Hat jemand dafür ein Handbuch (als PDF) oder kann mir wenigstens verraten, was die vier DIP-Schalter bewirken, wo "operating mode" dransteht?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

LG Peter


----------



## argv_user (26 November 2010)

Die Beschreibung findest Du im Gerätehandbuch 100U,
zB hier:

http://www.es.fh-mannheim.de/sp/simatic/s5.htm


----------



## peter-vt (27 November 2010)

Hallo argv_user,

tausend Dank für obigen Link. Geile Sammlung von Dokumenten. Schade eigentlich, daß es die auf dem automation-Seite von Siemens nicht mehr gibt.

Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## pylades (27 November 2010)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csFetch&nodeid=1091868&forcedownload=true

Seite 396

Pylades


----------

